# ماهو البروكسي.... الكوكيز ...وغيره



## مورا مارون (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام لجميعكم

 الكثير منا يبحث عن طريقة او اخرى لكي يكون دائما مجهول الهوية على الشبكة وربما يكون ذلك لأسباب عديدة
فالبعض يحب أن يكون مجهول الهوية خوفا من الهاكرز (بمعني أصح خوفا من الكراكرز لأن الهاكر يجب أن تكون أخلاقه طيبة)
أو خوفا من كلاهما لامتلاكه معلومات حساسة على جهازه أو خوفا من شركة منافسة تراقب مبيعاتك للشركات الأخرى ...إلخ
المهم أن كل هذه الأسباب وغيرها ستجعلك تبحث عن ما يخفيك عن أنظار الأخرين أي تبحث عن (كيفية أن تكون مجهولا على الشبكة ؟)

عند دخولك الانترنت جهازك لا بد أن يكون له IP Internet Protocol وهذا الأي بي ينقسم الى نوعين
1- IP ديناميكي (dynamic IP)
2- IP ثابت (static IP)
فإذا كنت تستخدم dial-up فستكون تابع للنوع الأول أي سوف يتغير الأي بي الخاص بك عند كل مرة تدخل فيها الى الانترنت
والنوع الثاني فيجب أن يكون لديك مودم كابل وخط DSL وسوف يكون لك أي بي ثابت 
وقد تحدثت عن الأي بي لأن من الأهداف الرئيسية لكي تكون مجهولا هو التأكد من أن الأي بي الخاص (سواء كان ثابت او متغير) لن يظهر لمستخدم آخر على الشبكة
وهذا هو الهدف من هذا الدرس .


=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
2-أساسيات :
أول شئ أحب أقوله بعد قراءة هذا الجزء اذا وجدت أنك غير مستعد لتنفيذ ما فيه فأنصحك بأن تقفل المتصفح فمهما تحدثنا لن يجدي الحديث معك وعليك بتحمل ما سيحدث لك
واذا عزمت على تنفيذ هذا الجزء فأكمل وان شاء الله تكون anonymous user
أولا : عند اجراء محادثة مع شخص لا تثق به لاتعطي أي معلومات خاصة بك مثل مكان اقامتك ومكان عملك وعمرك ..الخ
ثانيا :لا تستخدم ايميلك الخاص في الاشتراك في المواقع والمنتديات او تعطيه لشخص لا تعرفه والمقصود بالايميل الخاص هو الايميل اللى مزود الخدمة قد منحه لك
او اذا كنت تمتلك سيرفر لا تستخدم الايميل الخاص به في أي مما ذكرنا ولكن استخدم ايميل عادي على الياهو او الهوتميل او غيرهم
ثالثا : عند الاشتراك في خدمة ما لا تعطي معلوماتك الحقيقية مثل (عمرك,بلدك,تليفونك,موبايلك) الا اذا كنت مضطر الى ذلك
رابعا استخدم بروكسي أثناء تصفحك وهناك استخدامات عديدة للبروكسي سنتحدث عنها لاحقا
خامسا: بالنسبة لمن لديه خبره أكثر وخصوصا الهاكرز (( حاول تزوير الأي بي وهناك طرق وبرامج عديدة لعمل ذلك وعندي شرح لعمل ذلك يدويا ولكن كله انجليزي وان شاء الله أقوم بتعريبه قريبا )).

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
3-البروكسي Proxy :
ما هو البروكسي ؟
وظيفة البروكسي العامة هي اخفاء البيانات المتبادلة أو نستطيع القول بأنها وسيلة لاخفاء هوية مستخدمها
عند تركيب بروكسي في متصفحك ثم زيارة موقع ما فاعلم أن متصفحك لن يتصل أبدا بالسيرفر الذي عليه الموقع
ولكن سوف يتصل بالسيرفر الذي قد أعطاك البروكسي ويطلب منه أن يحضر الوصلة التى حددتها اليك ويعرضها أمامك
أي أنه باختصار شديد يمنع حدوث اتصال مباشر بينك وبين المواقع
وبالطبع لن يظهر الأي بي الخاص بك على السيرفر الذي يخدم الموقع ولكن بدلا منه سيظهر الأي بي الخاص بسيرفر البروكسي
وبعض سيرفرات البروكسي تمنع وصول الكوكيز الى جهازك والتى تكون سبب في حدوث كواراث اذا كان الموقع الذي تزوره مشبوه
هناك أيضا الكثير من المواقع التى تمنحك خاصية التصفح الخفي وهي تماما كالبروكسي وهي أنواع (مجاني,بالفلوس,نصف مجاني) أعتقد بعض الناس مستغربين على كلمة نصف مجاني على العموم اللى عاوز يعرف يقول وانا أشرح له بعدين
وهذه مواقع تعطي هذه الخاصية:

Aixs - http://aixs.net/
Rewebber - http://www.anon.de/
Anonymizer http://www.anonymizer.com/
The Cloak http://www.the-cloak.com/
theargon http://www.theargon.com/
وكما ذكرنا هناك الكثير من المواقع التى تمنح هذه الخاصية وأيضا هناك مواقع أخرى تقدم خدمة الـremaile وسوف نشرح ذلك بالتفصيل في هذا الدرس
في نهاية هذا الجزء اذا كنت قد عجزت عن استخدام البروكسي لسبب ما فعلى الأقل كن حذرا في تعاملاتك مع المواقع والأشخاص في غرف المحادثة
واعلم أنه من الممكن معرفة عنوان الـISP أو مزود الخدمة والحصول منه على معلومات جغرافية عنك أي تحديد مكان اقامتك وأيضا رقم هاتفك
وأيضا بعض برامج الجافا والجافا سكربت يمكنها التحكم في متصفحك بشكل غير متوقع وبالتالي التأثير على جهازك
واذا كنت تدخل الى المواقع الخطرة والغيرة آمنة فاعلم أن هناك نقاط ضعف ربما يكون متصفحك مصاب بها ويتم اكتشافها كل يوم
وأشهر المتصفحات التى اكتشفت نقاط ضعف بها هو (Internet explorer)باختلاف اصداراته .


=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
4-الكوكيز وخطورته Cookies:
ربما يكون البعض لا يعير اهتماما بملفات الكوكيز اذا كان قد سمح بها في متصفحه ولا يعرف ما يمكن أن تفعله هذه الملفات
ولكي تفهم ذلك فلا بد من معرفة ما هي الكوكيز ؟؟
الكوكيز : هي ملفات من نوع Text وهي صغيرة جدا من حيث الحجم وتحتوي على معلومات مختلفة يمكن قرائتها عن طريق المواقع عند زيارتها
الغرض منها : يختلف الغرض من الكوكيز لن أقول باختلاف المواقع ولكن باختلاف شخصية صاحب كل موقع فمثلا
بعضهم يستخدم الكوكيز في موقعه أي يجعلها تنزل الى جهازك عند زيارة موقعه لمعرفة عدد مرات زياراتك للموقع و كم الوقت الذي مكثته فيه
والبعض الأخر يجعل الكوكيز تحضر له معلومات عنك مثل نوع نظام تشغيل والوقت وغير ذلك
وربما كل المنتديات تستخدم الكوكيز في حفظ كلمة المرور الخاصة بك كعضو حتى تتمكن من تصفح أقسام المنتدى المختلفة دون طلبها منك مرة أخرى
ويمكن أيضا للكوكيز ارسال معلومات من أي مكان في جهازك الى صاحب الموقع وتمكنه من معرفة أسرارك و تعرضك لمخاطر ربما تكون أكثر مما تتوقع
ولتفادي مشاكل الكوكيز قم بتعديل خصائص الكوكيز في متصفحك حسب ما يناسبك واعلم أن هناك بعض المواقع ترغمك على استخدام الكوكيز مثل الهوتميل
لذلك قم بتسجيل الخروج من الموقع أو المنتدى الذي تتصفحه بعد الانتهاء منه (خصوصا في مقاهي الانترنت فكثيرا جدا ما أدخل مقهى الانترنت والاقي اللى كان قبلي سايب ايميله مفتوح وبلاوي تانية كتير لكن الحمد لله لم أستغل الموضوع في شر)
وبهذا أعتقد انك قد تفاديت أخطار الكوكيز كلها أو معظمها .


=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
5-استخدام الـ FTP :
FTP هو اختصار لكلمة File Transfer Protocol
في هذا الجزء لم يوضح الكاتب ما هي خطورة الـFTP بالضبط ولكن من المعروف لدى الجميع
أن أي اتصال عن طريق FTP بين العميل والخادم لابد وأن يتم بعد تسجيل الأي بي في ملفات اللوج(log Files)
وأعتقد أنه ليست هناك طريقة حتى الآن لمنع تسجيل الأي بي أثناء اتصالات الـFTP 
ولكن دائما أي هاكر بعد انهاء شغله على سيرفر ما فإنه يحرص دائما على ازالة أثره والا تم اصطياده
كالسمكة فإذا كنت تستخدم الـFTP لتحميل ملفات من/الى جهازك فحاول ألا تقوم بأي تجاوزات
كما أحب أن أنصح من يقومون باختراق المواقع بأن لا يستغل ثغرات الـFTP بشكل تلقائي لأنها غالبا ما تكون مجرد مصيدة
وقد رأيت ذلك بعيني في أحد المواقع بعد أن تم اختراقه قام أصحاب الموقع بفتح ثغرة الـFTP وأعادوا الموقع كما كان 
فعاد المخترق (الغبي) ووجد الثغرة مفتوحة فقام بالاختراق مرة أخرى فكانت النتيجة أن وقع في الفخ 


=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
6-تأمين الصفقات Secure Tranaction :
كما نعلم أن كل البيانات التى تأتي من المواقع والسيرفرات تكون على شكل text أي بيانات مكتوبة 
وذلك يعني أنه من الممكن التقاط هذه المعلومات بسهولة وهي في طريقها اليك لذلك بعض المواقع تقوم بتشغيل الـSSL
فاذا كنت سوف تتعامل مع ذلك النوع فسوف تحتاج الى SSL مثبت في متصفحك حتى يتم تأمين الاتصال بشكل كامل
ولتأمين العمل اذا كانت الوصلة المطلوبة تبدأ بـhttps بدلا من العادية http فلا تستخدم سيرفر ليس به SSL في تبادل 
معلومات حساسة أو خاصة بالعمل او باسوردات وكل ماهو شخصي وخاص بك لأنه من الممكن كما ذكرنا التقاطها .


=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
7-ماهو الـSSL :
SSL اختصار لكلمة Secure Socket Layer
هناك مصطلح عام يجب معرفته (السرية تعني التشفير) فمهما كنت حريصا على منع المتطفلين من الاطلاع على معاوماتك
فهذا لا يعني أن معلوماتك في أمان تام وانما هي معرضة دائما للسرقة أما اذا قمت بتشفير هذه المعلومات فحتى لو حصل اللصوص على نسخة 
من ملفاتك (المشفرة) فإنهم يقفوا عاجزين عن فك التشفير وتظل معلوماتك في أمان
- شئ جميل لكن ماهو السوكت (Socket) ؟
السوكت يرافق منافذ النظام ومن الممكن وضع أكثر من سوكت على منفذ واحد وارشاده لمنع الاتصالات عن طريق هذا المنفذ
أو للسماح بها يعني نقدر نقول أنه باختصار يمنحك السيطرة على الاتصالات التى تتم عن طريق منفذ ما
والـ Secure Socket Layer يعني أن أي سوكت تحته فانه يكون آمن ومضمون, أي أن البيانات أثناء مرورها في الطريق فهى مضمونة طالما السوكت مثبت على النظام
ولمعرفة مدى حماية السوكت فيكفي أن نذكر أنه يستخدم في تعاملات الكرديت كارد (credit card transactions ) على الشبكة

- الـSSL يستخدم نظام التشفير القياسي الذي تم تطويره بواسطة Rsa
والـ Rsa اختصار لـ (Reivest,shamir&Aselman) وهي منظمة أمريكية عالمية متخصصة في مجال تشفير وتأمين البيانات
في البداية قاموا بتطوير طول الشفرة الى قوة 40 بت ولكنه اعتبر ضعيفا ولذلك قاموا بتطويرها مرة أخرى
لكي تكون الشفرة أكثر طولا وهو ما يزيد من قوتها وكانت الشفرة هذه المرة بقوة 128 بت وذلك لزيادة درجة الأمان
وكما نعرف أن قوة الشفرة تعتمد على عاملين أساسيين وهما طول الشفرة ومدى تعقيدها وهذا يجعل الشفرة بقوة 128 أقوى بكثير
من الشفرة التى بقوة 40 بت بعندما تكون بقوة 128 بت فإنها يصعب كسرها وتستغرق الكثير من الوقت يصل في بعض الأحيان الى شهور وربما سنوات
اذا أردت الحصول على معلومات أكثر عن الـSSL و Rsa فعليك بزيارة موقعهم على هذا الرابط
http://www.rsasecurity.com/standards/ssl

- كيف يتم تطبيق SSL مع SSL Tunnelling ؟
كما عرفنا أن Secure Socket Layer يعطي درجة عالية من الأمان ولكن ماذا تعني كلمة Tunnelling ؟
Tunnel : ببساطة شديدة هو عبارة عن بروكسي 
وهو يعمل على نقل بياناتك ذهابا وايابا عن طريقه وهو ليس كالبروكسي العادي
Tunnelling هو نوع خاص جدا من البروكسيات فهو فهو ينقل البيانات من خلاله بدون أي تدخل
كما أنه ينقلها بشكل مظلم ودون أدنى اهتمام بماهية الشئ المنتقل من خلاله

أعتقد أنه حان الوقت لكي تسأل:
- كيف أقوم بتأمين اتصالي بالـSSL Tunnelling ؟
في الحقيقة أن هذا السؤال كبير جدا ومهم جدا كما أنه يعتبر نهاية هذه المرحلة
وللإجابة عليه سوف أرشدك الى الأدوات المطلوبة وبالطبع سوف تجد معلومات عنها في مواقعها وهي نوعين :

الأول : لنظام ويندوز الخطوة الأولى هي تحميل هذا البرنامج http://www.totalrc.net/ Socks2HTTP وهذا سوف يحول اتصالك من socks proxy العادي الى
tunnelled SSL connection وبالتالي تكون في أمان

الثاني : لويندوز ويونكس وهو STunnel والـSTunnel عبارة عن أداة GNU وهي تطوير للـSSL Tunnelling
ويمكنك تحميلها من موقعها مباشرها من هذا الرابط http://mike.daewoo.com.pl/computer/stunnel

وبهذا نكون قد وصلنا الى نهاية الجزء السابع الذي يهتم به دائما أصحاب المعلومات الحساسة ​



منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون شكراااااااااا لك على الموضوع المهم جدااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2008)

_مشكوره جدااا يا مورا
تعليمات مهمة جدا
قريت جزء  منها وسوف اكمل لاحقا
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## مورا مارون (17 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مورا مارون شكراااااااااا لك على الموضوع المهم جدااااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## مورا مارون (17 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكوره جدااا يا مورا​_
> _تعليمات مهمة جدا_
> _قريت جزء منها وسوف اكمل لاحقا_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع ومعلومات مهمه 

مرسي موورا

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (18 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع ومعلومات مهمه ​*
> 
> *مرسي موورا*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلوماااااااااااااااااات مهمة جدااااا
شكرااااااااااااا علي تعبك
حاسس انك مبدعة لأ انتي مبدعى فعلا​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو ومفيد يا مورااااااااااااا​


----------



## MenaNarmar (21 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا 
ربنا يباركك ,


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات هااااااااامه جدا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على المعلومات يا مورا

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات هااااااااامه جدا ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررررسى على المعلومات يا مورا​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------

